# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  NEP, ALEX

## SMARTER

Ребята давайте, как-нибуть соберемся вместе и потолкуем о форуме.
Можно прям тут.

----------


## Botanig

Нашёл время зайти, ууу, опять всё также запущено..

----------


## Nep

начал писать сообщение, посмотрел на дату :(

вот так и общаемся :)

----------


## SMARTER

Не, неп знаешЬ: вот частенько так бывает. Зайду бывало на форум, а вас нет, или я вхожу а вы уже выходите. Никак вас поймать с дэлом не могу, чтобы пообщаться всласть.:(

----------


## Nep

:)
угу... надо реализовать быструю связь ;)

----------


## SMARTER

Nep, ответь мне на тему про телефон.

----------

